# Detatched air cells



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently got an shipment of sweedish flower eggs. The shipper did not take as much care to protect the eggs/postal workers tossed the box whatever the reason, several eggs are detatched. 

I have let the eggs set for 24 hours. They are all room temp and ready to go into incubation. 
I know a lot of people do not turn shipped eggs for the first few days, my question is: is the gentle rocking of an auto turner slow enough to not worry about or should I set these eggs in without the turner for a few days.


----------

